
Darpa Looking for Underground Facilities - lightlyused
https://twitter.com/DARPA/status/1166736432901308416
======
carlosdp
It's for practice space for the Subterranean Challenge [1], before the secret
project speculation starts =P

[1] [https://www.subtchallenge.com/](https://www.subtchallenge.com/)

~~~
imagin8or
That or an asteroid.

